# White Growth in Gravel - Fungus?



## Novakina (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had a fairly basic brackish setup for two years now and only recently encountered this problem. It may have started when I introduced new plants (which have subsequently been removed) and try as I may, I can't seem to get rid of it.

In short, it's an off-white membrane-y, spider-webby, spreading growth that grows mostly across the gravel with little bits on the wood. It seems to be concentrated in the area with the lowest current ie the place where all the uneaten food goes. I do have a pair of sucker mouthed catfish (unsure of the exact species) who do handle most of the cleaning and I do my bit by keeping the water clean. It's a simple Jebo tank with a built in filtration system - filter floss and ceramic noodles.

I've tried removing and scrubbing all the gravel and wood to no avail. I've been using TetraMin Anti-Algae stuff for months as well although I don't think this is an algae.

In short - what is this creepy stuff and how on earth do I get rid of it? Photos are attached


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

that does look nasty. Have you done a gravel vac? What is your water change schedule like?


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

i have some crap like that on my gravel too. it's black gravel, so it's very noticeable. but i've vaccuumed it twice and it really hasn't come back, just a few spots here and there that i missed before. it was very loose when i vaccuumed it, and looked to me like rotting vegetation or something as it was getting sucked up. and i had also recently introduced alot of new plants, and the white stuff was mainly in the area of a newly planted large crypt.


----------



## Novakina (Apr 5, 2011)

I vacuum the gravel every time I do a water change and much of it, as Rip says, comes off very easily. However, it goes deep under the gravel as well. I've therefore done a full gravel removal and clean - to, unfortunately, no avail.

I normally do a water change every 3 to 4 weeks. I'm not particularly diligent but I never get algae growth and I never let the water become murky.


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

icic.. typically it is recommended to do a WC weekly. Try that for a little while and see if things improve any.


----------

